# Frey Procedure



## monbel (Feb 23, 2010)

This is similar to CPT 48153 only difference is the head of the pancreas is "cored out". It's not resected. Is anyone else familiar with this procedure and how you code for it?


----------



## monbel (Mar 4, 2010)

bumping up if anyone has any ideas....


----------

